
WeWork urges investors to see losses as ‘investments’, reports 1Q loss of $264M - hbosch
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/wework-has-q1-loss-and-says-investors-should-see-losses-as-investments.html
======
quickthrower2
These guys are supplying office space, like Regus etc, right? I don't see how
they have a thing they can protect that is worth pumping so much money into?

Uber at least has ridiculously good worldwide mindshare on a 2-side market -
everyone around the world has heard of them and it would be hard to compete
while they are still around. Sure drivers can use multiple apps, but as a user
I'll use Uber thanks. There is a reasonable gamble that they can win the
market.

But office space is fairly decentralised and there are lots of options. I'm
not exactly in a tech hub but there are plenty of funky nice looking casual
office spaces around here, and a whole commercial real estate market where you
can rent offices at reasonable prices too.

